# Swithland resevoir..Leicestershire



## Mikeymutt (May 25, 2017)

This is a place I have been wanting to see for a few years now.but never got around to it.so whilst in the area,me janovitch and man gone wrong decide to drop by..set in the most beautiful setting,the resevoir itself is lovely.as we made our way to the waterworks treatment area,it's clear to see the Victorians spared no expense.set in a beautiful garden.the octagonal resevoir is surrounded by six large water filter beds.these would have been use to supply the residents of Leicester with water.work started on the main resevoir and the pump house and the waterworks in 1894 and was completed in 1896.when we went down its true what they say about the spiders.saw two on the hatch.big round bodies with long legs.and in side there are spider sacs everywhere hanging from the ceilings.the resevoir is split in two parts.both identical on both sides.above is the gazebo this literally holds the air vent,down the path is the pump house.this is still in use and now has modern machinery inside.we found a large outlet pipe,this led under the road and to the draw off tower.but that is locked when you have climbed several levels.

The main gazebo steps with gazebo in the middle




Down in the main resevoir































Back in the open area and a few more shots from up here.







The pump house in the distance










Draw off tower tunnel entrance


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 25, 2017)

Really beautiful shots thanks


----------



## krela (May 25, 2017)

Stunning, thank you.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 25, 2017)

Excellent shots there as always. Must visit here myself one day!


----------



## HughieD (May 25, 2017)

Ah...man. Great find Mikey. Loving that one.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 25, 2017)

Interesting post and stunning photographs, especially in the main reservoir area.


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2017)

Nice One Mikey, changing the seals on them big bore pipes must be fun, Thanks


----------



## Priority 7 (May 25, 2017)

Nice set Mikey...did you manage to lift the entry hatch without too much of an issue? Took two of us when we went


----------



## Rubex (May 25, 2017)

This is lovely  great pics Mikey!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 25, 2017)

Superbly captured and great lighting MM!

Love them shots with the pipes and gates! The Victorians certainly built things to last and actually look great!

Spider sacs hanging from the ceiling


----------



## elhomer12 (May 25, 2017)

Ah, nice to see the usually locked gate wide open for ST to see. There's usually a seismology machine thing sitting on the smaller pipe where that block in the pics is too, I wonder if its been half-inched. This should really be in NP tbh, quite a 'at risk' site.


----------



## KM Punk (May 25, 2017)

Nice set of snaps
Lovely place to visit

Sorry to be a dick, but this should be in non public. Technically, it's still operational, therefore Severn Trent will be pissed to find it here.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 25, 2017)

Thank you for all the nice comments..no problem getting that hatch up.took two to get it started..none public.really this place has been posted all over the net for years.and km punk you posted the exact same things as I have


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 25, 2017)

My god just wow this is certainly built to last,fantastic as always Mikey


----------



## elhomer12 (May 26, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments..no problem getting that hatch up.took two to get it started..none public.really this place has been posted all over the net for years.and km punk you posted the exact same things as I have



Yes people have been going down there for years, but the fact that is has remained open for so long is down (in part at least) to people not being too careless. There's been a couple of incidents down there with idiots, but thankfully that didn't get it sealed up. 

It's a nice little site to show people, or to check out if you're passing like yourselves, so it'd be a shame for it to all be sealed up now thanks to people being careless because 'its been posted all over the place already'.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2017)

Well if I had done a Google search for it and found not one pic and it was something I had just discovered then np it would have been or no pics at all.but considering you can do a search and pic after pic comes up.of the sesevoir and the shaft.then I think it's beyond hiding now.there are quite a lot of resevoir around the country and to be fair most people know them.


----------



## krela (May 26, 2017)

elhomer12, urbex police aren't welcome here so drop it please.


----------



## Gromr (May 26, 2017)

Wonderful stuff Mikey! Those long tunnel shots are gorgeous.


----------



## Carlandsally (May 26, 2017)

Just got back from there beautiful place but unfortunately the hatch is padlocked now


----------



## krela (May 26, 2017)

I've only just noticed KM Punks post too.

If anyone has any issues with something someone posts take it up directly with them in private and explain your point of view reasonably. Telling people what to do or what should or shouldn't be rarely works and generates needless friction. If they don't do what you want deal with it.

Public urbex policing is lame and not welcome here, and the existence of the new NP section is not an invitation to people to start trying to say what should and shouldn't be in there. End of story.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 26, 2017)

Thank you.to be honest there was no story.i would not have anyone dictate to me anyway.expecially on a well documented site..if the hatch you are on about being padlocked it was when we went.you need to look a bit harder.anyway I am off to enjoy my lovely warm long weekend in Scotland,have a great bank holiday weekend everyone.and thanks for the feedback


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2017)

Awesome shots mikey.
Nicely covered


----------



## elhomer12 (May 27, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you.to be honest there was no story.i would not have anyone dictate to me anyway.expecially on a well documented site..if the hatch you are on about being padlocked it was when we went.you need to look a bit harder.anyway I am off to enjoy my lovely warm long weekend in Scotland,have a great bank holiday weekend everyone.and thanks for the feedback



Wasn't trying to dictate, just a suggestion from me & punk but hey, if you don't want it then I'm not that bothered. It's one of my favourite local sites but I have been all over it more than enough times anyway. On further googling it is a little more public than I first thought too 

The bit that is usually locked is the gate with the pipes inside... last time I looked it was locked with a rather hefty lock & chain so someone must've cut it off fairly recently.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2017)

elhomer12 said:


> Wasn't trying to dictate, just a suggestion from me & punk but hey, if you don't want it then I'm not that bothered. It's one of my favourite local sites but I have been all over it more than enough times anyway. On further googling it is a little more public than I first thought too
> 
> The bit that is usually locked is the gate with the pipes inside... last time I looked it was locked with a rather hefty lock & chain so someone must've cut it off fairly recently.



Funny enough my mate who I went with had never been in here and it was his fifth visit.so he was happy.although you can only get in the tunnel bit.I have seen pics within the top of the tower so guess it has been open in the past


----------



## Wrench (May 28, 2017)

Lovely shots
really like the look of this place
they really don't build shit like this anymore


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2017)

Awesome! Never seen the draw off tunnel before, excellent work! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## No-One (Jul 3, 2017)

Excellent pictures, looks really cool place to go


----------

